# Najera fractures 'Frontal bone' flies home w/ team



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Not really sure what this means, but it doesn't sound good.



> Charlotte forward Eduardo Najera *didn’t suffer any brain trauma after taking an inadvertent elbow* to the head from Milwaukee’s John Brockman during Friday night’s 95-90 loss. Najera had a *CT scan at a hospital that showed Najera suffered a fractured frontal bone*. He accompanied his teammates on a flight back to Charlotte on Saturday morning after leaving the hospital, according to team spokesman B.J. Evans.
> 
> Brockman visited Najera at the hospital. After the game, Bobcats coach Paul Silas called the injury “bad, real bad.”


Some research from the first google result



> *Assessment of patient with injury to frontal sinus:
> 
> 1. All suspected patients should undergo a complete ophthalmic examination to rule out injury to the eye.
> 2. All these patients must undergo CT scan of brain and skull for compete evaluation
> ...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

From ESPN



> Bobcats veteran forward Eduardo Najera says he wants to continue playing in the NBA despite a fractured frontal bone that *required reconstructive surgery leaving him with a mesh screen and 12 screws* in his forehead.The 35-year-old Najera says doctors told him he was fortunate to escape brain damage after taking an elbow to the head from Milwaukee's Jon Brockman that left his forehead indented on April 6. Known as one of the tougher players on the Charlotte roster, Najera says it was "a scary moment" and he knew "something was wrong right away" after the collision.
> Najera is out for the remainder of this season.
> He can begin exercising in about four weeks and play next season. His contract is about to expire and he'll be a free agent.


----------

